# This page is reset once every month ...



## richardsut

Hello everyone! 

This is in reference to a website that automatically updates content once a month. I would like to say in Japanese the following phrase which will appear in the headline of the page in question: 

*"This page is reset once every month on the first day of the month."*

With the word "reset" I wish to express that the data and information is all eliminated (the page starts off blank and throughout the month new information is added.) Is there anyone who would be able to help me out, please?

Thank you in advance for your help!
Cheers,
Richard


----------



## Ocham

*"This page is reset once every month on the first day of the month."*

このページは毎月１日に内容が一新されます。

毎月 (maituki, maigetsu) every month
内容 (naiyou) content
一新 (ishin *一＝one) eliminate everything and start a clean slate


----------



## richardsut

Dear Ocham,

thank you very much for your assistance. This helps me a lot!

Richard


----------



## Flaminius

I'd prefer 更新 to 一新 just because it is a more usual term for Web pages.
このページは毎月1日に内容が更新されます。


----------



## Ocham

No, no. Flaminius. 更新する is close to "renew" as in "renew your driving license." 
It also suggests "make minor changes leaving the other parts as they are." In 
contrast, 一新する is to change everything leaving nothing untouched.


----------



## Flaminius

My opposition isn't really profound but 一新 sounds so drastic that I expect that a Web page that undergoes 一新 has layouts and contents changed all together.  If 更新 does not have the right timbre, we can resort to the wonted リセット.


----------



## Ocham

*内容*が一新されます means "only the *content* is reset."


----------



## wathavy

I vote one for Ocham.
Cheers.


----------



## masatom

I vote one for Flam.

I feel exactly the same as Flam said.
It's very interesting that natives differ their opinions about them.


----------



## wathavy

In fact, the reason why I push "一新" over "更新" was that it seems to appeal more fascinating than the counterpart.

Actually, the web page "一新"ed weekly sounds more fishy than "更新"ed.
But if it's monthly, I cannot tell.


----------

